

Git analytics for engineers by engineers - Nexeo
http://tour.gitprime.com

======
bennyp101
I do wish if a site won't work on a mobile, they at least give a brief
overview of what it does, and then say please visit on a browser. Not just,
whoa doesn't work here.

Must remember to check when I get home.

------
scott_b
Not sure where the link is going, but check out
[http://gitprime.com](http://gitprime.com) for details.

------
Nexeo
I'm sorry, it looks like they took down their tour page.

